# Confused about cookers!



## sunlover (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi
I'm furnishing my kitchen in Abruzzo and have heard lots of horror stories about underpowered electric ovens - tales of roasts that take 3 days! We are raising our electric level to around 4.3kw but I'm still being advised to buy a gas oven. Anyone got any advice please.


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi,
I don't know about Italian ovens, but here in the UK most fan assisted ovens are 3kw and wired to 40amps !
I sell electric appliances so it is true of the UK, although that applies to full cookers or like i said fan assisted ovens with grills.
There are some manufacturers who are working on more economical to run ovens, but who i don't know not something we stock as yet !
Hope this is of some help ?
Nance


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Over the years i have found gas cookers the best , easier to regulate temperature , better food taste and most important , not affected by power outages . During the winter months you also have a scourse of heating when the lights go out . Colin


----------

